# (REQ) 1% Battery steps for CM7



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

cant we keep these within the actual CM thread?


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

my bad :-(


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mods PLEASE remove this thread


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont see a need to merge/close. its in the Droid X section guys. Can't post everything CM related in the same CM thread. But I'm no mod here.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya ill leave it unless u guys really want me to move it. If i move it to the CM thread im afraid it will get lost in the 40+ pages that have been made in 1 day....imagine how many pages there will be in a week


----------



## jthompson122183 (Jun 12, 2011)

i was just asking to make this thread happy.....http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?427-NOTE-Quicher-Bichin!....dont want to make people think im a troll


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

gotcha hang on something didnt work correctly when i tried to move it. But u may just need to repost it in the cm7 thread and ill delete this one.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Its easier to close and redirect with a link than merge


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

nvm i got it your post is moved to the cm7 thread...remember its in chronological order though...closing this one


----------

